# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Какая разница между надо и нужно?

## Rasputin

Я не знаю

----------


## Rtyom

Нужно используется везде.
Надо используется в разговорном стиле.

----------


## Rasputin

гммм....Я не понял...приведите примеры, пожалуйста.

----------


## Dogboy182

u can use нужно with verbs and nouns as long as you decline it right. Нужно\а\ен...etc 
But u can only use надо with verbs. And also i think надо might be a little more common.

----------


## Indra

A sl_ight_ shade of meaning: 
Мне нужно=I need
мне надо=I have to

----------


## Rtyom

There is NO difference. People use this or that all the time. And we must писать по-русски здесь.  ::

----------


## chaika

когда слова употребляются с отрицанием, есть большая разница. 
Не нужно делать это. You don't have to do this. 
Не надо делать это. Don't do this.

----------


## Rostova

> когда слова употребляются с отрицанием, есть большая разница. 
> Не нужно делать это. 
> Не надо делать это.

 Странно, но я никакой особой разницы между этими двумя предложениями не вижу

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by chaika  когда слова употребляются с отрицанием, есть большая разница.
> Не нужно делать это.
> Не надо делать это.   Странно, но я никакой особой разницы между этими двумя предложениями не вижу

 А что, если сравнить слова "нужда" и "надобность"?

----------


## Rostova

> А что, если сравнить слова "нужда" и "надобность"?

 Лень, конечно, но давайте. _Нужда - потребность в чем-н., необходимость._ _Надобность - нужда, потребность._
Толковый словарь Ушакова.  _Надо - нужно, должно, следует, необходимо, надлежит, требуется, потребно._
Так говорит Даль. Умный был дядька, поверю ему, пожалуй.
Охота ж вам в двух одинаковых словах различия искать

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada   А что, если сравнить слова "нужда" и "надобность"?   Лень, конечно, но давайте. _Нужда - потребность в чем-н., необходимость._ _Надобность - нужда, потребность._
> Толковый словарь Ушакова. _Надо - нужно, должно, следует, необходимо, надлежит, требуется, потребно._
> Так говорит Даль. Умный был дядька, поверю ему, пожалуй.
> Охота ж вам в двух одинаковых словах различия искать

 Если Вы не заметили, здесь почти к каждому вопросу относятся уважительно.   ::  
Разница трудноразличимая, но наблюдается.
Из Яндекса кое-что: _ - Надо ли пошлину платить?
 - Нет, не надо, нужно только написать заявление в тер. ифнс и через дней 7 они выдадут вам дубликат.   
... менять не надо, нужно поставить еще одну... 
... есть в другой теме, там ты найдешь все что надо, нужно только верить.  ... 
...ждать профицит в областном бюджете особо не надо, нужно рассчитывать на свои силы. ... 
...Денег не надо, нужно активное участие, деньги есть! ..._   _...Всё подряд Копи-Пастить не надо, нужно реально работающие адреса (найти)..._  _...Короче, всем, кому нужно, надо пройти upgrade, ведь City 17 того стоит!_   _...Да, актеров менять пока не нужно, надо пока покончить со "старыми"..._  
... _ИМХО Если нужно - надо покупать._  
..._Что нужно надо поменять , а потом отрегулировать._

----------


## Rostova

> Если Вы не заметили, здесь почти к каждому вопросу относятся уважительно.

 Что Вы, это был вовсе не наезд   ::  
А в приведенных примерах если надо и нужно местами поменять, многое ли изменится? По-моему просто хотели избежать повторов.
Даже если в некоторых случаях присутствуют смысловые оттенки, иностранцу их ни в жизнь не различить

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Если Вы не заметили, здесь почти к каждому вопросу относятся уважительно.     Что Вы, это был вовсе не наезд   
> А в приведенных примерах если надо и нужно местами поменять, многое ли изменится? По-моему просто хотели избежать повторов.
> Даже если в некоторых случаях присутствуют смысловые оттенки, иностранцу их ни в жизнь не различить

 Извините, это я иногда "прикапываюсь" по мелочам.   ::  
Опять же таки, меня здесь некоторые англоязычные форумчане не раз удивляли глубокими знаниями и хорошим пониманием русского языка.

----------


## Cat

> But u can only use надо with verbs. And also i think надо might be a little more common.

 Мне от тебя ничего не надо!   ::  
Так что всё различие действительно только в стилях. У "нужно" он по-литературней, чем у "надо".

----------


## Darobat

Я думал, что слово "надо" не как формальный.  Это наверно не право.  И что я написал, наверно не право тоже.

----------


## Анатолий

I'll give my opinion to this silly discussion   ::   
There is no significant difference between the 2, because they are synonyms. Slight stylistic difference doesn't matter. To make it worse, here is another one for you: необходимо (необходимость - noun). Now, your turn, linguists talk how different they are in usage, meaning, blah-blah, quote dictionaries, etc.

----------


## net surfer

I agree with *Анатолий*, there's no big difference.
I think it depends on a person. I prefer надо.
Sometimes there're not interchangeable though.
Eg: Так ему и надо! You can't say нужно here. 
Необходимо is just a formal word for надо/нужно.

----------


## Анатолий

> Так ему и надо!

 That's a good one! I didn't think of that. I think it's because it is a set expression, you can't use a synonym in this case.

----------


## net surfer

Yeah, probably.

----------

